# Rent arrears letter



## wrappo (17 Jul 2008)

Hi
Would anyone know where I would get a template of the letter that gives 14 days to pay outstanding rent or notice to quit will be next step??

Thanks


----------



## miselemeas (17 Jul 2008)

10 working days notice to pay arrears
[broken link removed]


30 days notice to quit letter at
http://www.quazell.com/BusinessLetters/ltrnotquit.html


----------

